# I Want A Goldfish



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Meep. I know. Angelfish community, native fish tank, etc. I just can't decide!

Goldie's seem like fun, but I haven't done much research. I'm planting a 60G tank, but that's about all I've got planned.

What are some neccecary things/unneccasary things? Pros, cons? What type of goldfish should I get? No comets, please. Preferably a Fancy. 

Also. Bare bottom? Sand? Gravel? Turkey Baster? Gravel vac?


I'm looking at the QuietFlow 55/75, as its in my price range. (On sale at Petco for 30 bucks.)

Pictures of goldfish tanks? Of specific kin of Goldie's?

Thanks!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

awesome welcome to goldfish keeping! 
some things I would recommend are good high quality food I like gel food from repashy or saki hakiri pellets. I would recommend a barebottom tank in my opinion it's the easiest. Goldfish usually don't leave any food behind like bettas so you don't really need a turkey baster. Gravel vacuums are really important though. Goldfish produce alot of waste so I would recomend a 80-90% water change once a week. Or two 50% ones a week.

Types of goldfish! You can basically do anything on the fancy side. I personally have a ryukin and a black moor. I think black moors are my favorite. Fantails are less genetically modified so they can swim better and have more control. Ryukins don't have the big eyes but the have a very round shape to them. So basically it just depends on you. You can go to your LFS and look at the goldfish and find the breeds you do and don't like.

You may want to add a heater to keep the water at 70-74F fancy goldfish need a little higher temperature so the can digest their food properly. Aeration is something you might also add Unless your filter disturbs the water a lot. Goldfish need alot of aeration.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Aeration? Like a bubbler?

And my house is 74* in the winter, about 2* higher in the summer.

Decorations? Plants?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Also, can I use a mesh lid with reptile lamps clamped on? I'm on a.. Tighter... Budget, and can't go more than $400.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

yes you can use lamps infact I do.

If you have a HOB filter you don't really need to worry about aeration unless it becomes a problem. Decorations are fun I personally like a big plastic or live plant and some river rocks scattered on the bottom of a tank. Goldfish would much rather have more swimming room than hiding room. More is less and less is more.
The only thing to stay away from is sharp decor and hollow decor.

I love the looks of Solid gold's tank on youtube. Look her up she has lots of good advice and tips. here is one of her tanks this is a 75 gallon BTW


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Nova Betta i agree that goldfish are poop machines but however doing 80-90% water changes a week would completely throw off the water chemistry and possibly many problems and 50 is what is usually recommended i would also recommend New Life Sprectrum pellet formula as they are some of the best in the market today .Also i would recommend canister filters over HOBs as the support more benefical bacteria.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Welcome to goldfish keeping!

Yup, like a bubbler. I have an airstone and air powered UG filter with 4 heads that probably wont be sticking around for long but that level aeration. At 60 gallons you could probably gt about 2-3 goldies. I like operating under the "rule" of 30 gallons for the first fancy and then 10-15 for the next one, but always with goldies "less is better" in the sense of if you can technically fit 4, fit 3 and call it a day, or if you could fit 7 maybe fit 5 just because they produce so much waste.

I have 45 gallon fancy tank with a calico ryukin and a black moor.

Barebottom is best, but since it may or may not be aesthetically pleasing you can either do sand or stones large enough that the goldfish can't accidentally swallow them. The regular aquarium gravel will eventually pose a problem once the fish passes a certain size. My two are around 5" and I'm always so nervous they might accidentally swallow a small piece and I'm going to change my substrate to larger river stones and sand very soon.

And you can use a mesh lid, just be careful about rusting and things like that getting in your water.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I forgot to add new life spectrum.

I don't disagree with you, but I have done a 80% water changes for about a year in my goldfish tank and they thrive. I am curious what your experience is and I may be wrong about doing 80% water changes.
I forgot to add when you siphon out your tank with the siphon add mesh to the end, I have had my goldfish get stuck to the siphon before.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes! Ryukins! Imma probably get 2, so they have a companion.

The mesh screen cover blew up in my face.

HOB Filter = Attempting to cut holes in a metal lid with nothing but scissors. Meh.

Imma just go with. Finnex Stingray and no cover. Or are they prone to jump?

And hehe, I subbed to Solid Gild. >3 I'm learning, people!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...-catid-300013?var_id=36-17295&_t=pfm=category

Aquarium ^

http://t.petco.com/shop/en/petcosto...n/aqueon-quietflow-5575-aquarium-power-filter

Filter ^

(Don't have to the link to the Stingray...)

http://t.petco.com/shop/en/petcosto...kground-plant-multi-pack-silk-aquarium-plants

Plants ^

http://t.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/fish/fish-tank-bubblers/tetra-whisper-aquarium-air-pump

Bubbler ^

In all, it's $311, give or take a few dollars + goldfish. Good setup? No? Recommendations?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I only have one suggestion: check craigslist first.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Done, I'd prefer something new. My neighbor got a 220 G off there, and when they picked it up, it was cracked all over, and the guy ran with the money. -.-


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

My future 120g is leaking too  nothing a little aquarium silicone can't fix. I gotta agree though you meet some really shady types on Craigslist. Buuuut I still feel like there are cheaper ways of doing this. Facebook groups? They have a "sell something" feature now


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

They are prone to jumping unless they are the ballon like fancy goldfish that sort of waddle instead of swimming. 
I loved the shubunkin variety, very pretty and healthier then the over bred fancy goldfish. I had comets, shubunkin, and baby kio when I was young. My sister also had a Moor goldfish, he was cool.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah the fancy varieties probably wont make a jump since they are too bulky.

Also, craiglist is also good for picking up parts rather then tanks. thankfully I havent had any shady people concerning fish stuff. also be on the look out for other fish people on craigslist trying to get rid of some stuff in their fish room. that happens often around here and then thats when i show up -ded-


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmm...

Still'do prefer to get it new, but I'll look into it.

Don't got FB.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

And with goldfish you wany to feed them peas every now and then to clean out there system


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kornel351 said:


> Nova Betta i agree that goldfish are poop machines but however doing 80-90% water changes a week would completely throw off the water chemistry and possibly many problems and 50 is what is usually recommended i would also recommend New Life Sprectrum pellet formula as they are some of the best in the market today .Also i would recommend canister filters over HOBs as the support more benefical bacteria.


I agree as well. With goldfish you have to make sure you do frequent water changes. One day I would change the water for my goldfish and a couple of days later, it would already be cloudy. So I recommend getting a filter.Besides that, they are very energetic and fun fish


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Two Ryukins
Pleco (Inheriting from Science Teacher. In a pitful 10G :/)

MARINELAND® Artifical Bamboo Aquarium Plant

OR

National Geographic™ Aquarium Plant (x2)

For Decor. I wouldn't mind some structure, but its not needed. I'm going bare-bottom, first time. May upgrade as I get more experianced.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a black moor and an oranda in a 40 gallon. I have a metal mesh lid because I keep snails and they are escape artists. I have a 30 gallon internal whisper filter and a 60 gallon internal whisper filter running on it which is why the lid works. I have a fluorescent strip light and I do have an air pump. 

I love the chubby fancy goldies!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Heh. Imma probably just go to the store and see what I like.


----------

